# Pair of Italian Style Fatties with Q-View



## nwdave (Dec 20, 2009)

Since joining this fine site earlier this week, I've been dying to make a fattie. They look like they're going to make my doctor very unhappy with me.

Forgot to show the Provolone cheese and the finely chopped onion.



My first try at the Bacon weave. Skill transfer from when I learned how to basket weave fence lattice tops.



Finished weave. Wasn't that hard after all.



Sweet Italian Sausage - Dusted with Rub - Used the Ziploc Rollout Technique.



Light Brushing of Tomato and Basil Sauce - sprinkled fine chopped onions.



Pepperoni, Hard Salami Med green chiles (ok, so I'm a woose)



Provolone cheese, sliced mushrooms, Sun Dried Tomatoes



Lesson learned #01: Don't put too much stuffing in it. Rolled up ok but.... it's a REAL fattie.



The pair wrapped in bacon and into fridge for a couple of hours.



Can we guess which one is overstuffed? Into the smoker. Cherry wood sure smells great. Meat I/T will taken from right side, it's bigger Lesson learned 02: less stuffing might help keep the fattie rounder.



1 hour into smoke. Temp I/T 97* Chamber temp 247*



we're and 1 hour 45 minutes into smoke, I/T is 135*. Looking good. More to follow. 

You guys and gals sure set a high standard for Q-Views. Works for me.

~Dave


----------



## rivet (Dec 20, 2009)

Beautiful so far! Well done, and looking forward to more pics when done....


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 20, 2009)

Looking good so far...


----------



## nwdave (Dec 20, 2009)

We're at 2 hours in smoke, I/T is 148*  Right on track.



More to follow.


----------



## meateater (Dec 20, 2009)

Congrats on the newborn twins, looking good!


----------



## nwdave (Dec 20, 2009)

And now the finals.  Total smoking time: 2:47, pulled at 165*.

Under the broiler to touch up the bacon a tad.



Here's the plate.  Tasted very good.  Very pleased with my first attempt.



Question:  Can you freeze the finished product?

Have a 5 1/2 lb pork shoulder thawing out in the fridge I plan of smoking Tuesday perhaps, for my first pulled pork.

I want to take this moment to thank all of you who have submitted information about smoking the many products available.  It really makes it easier for us "less experienced" to get a handle on this craft.  You all deserve a point for your helping hand and guidance.

~Dave


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 20, 2009)

Now those two lovely things of beauty look awesome and I know they will taste bette then they look too. So I have to throw out some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for pulling off your pair of twin fatties


----------



## cheapchalee (Dec 20, 2009)

Dave, those twins look great.  Your right there is a lot of great info on this site.  Also there is a lot of great people on this site that aren't afraid to share their info, recepies, humor, and knowledge.

Charlie


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 20, 2009)

Great job Dave, it's hard to believe those were your firsts. Thanks for sharing the Q-view.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 20, 2009)

MMMMMM I'm hungry Now!   Awesomejob!






 You stink for making me want a fattie at 5:30 in the morning!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




                                    BUT.................






To you for making me hungry for 2 fatties at 5:30 in the morning!

Just LMAO
SOB


----------



## kurtsara (Dec 20, 2009)

Man those look good, but how can you not like bacon and sausage


----------



## striper (Dec 20, 2009)

Dave those look GREAT.  Now I know for sure that you are a VERY BAD MAN.


----------



## irishteabear (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice job on your first fatties. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Welcome to the club.


----------



## nwbhoss (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice job Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I will be trying my hand at them soon!!!!!!!


----------

